# Free Book Finds: March 2011 (No self-promotion, please)



## Ann in Arlington

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the February 2011 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## angelmum3

Circle of Friends Cookbook 25 Slow Cooker Recipes: Exclusive online cookbook
Publisher: Gooseberry Patch
Subject: Fiction - Food Preparation - Cookbook
Text to Speech Enabled

DESCRIPTION: Want to save time in the kitchen without sacrificing slow-simmered taste? Put your slow-cooker to work with these 25 recipes bound to become family favorites. Enjoy Easy Chili Rellenos, Vickie's Shredded Chicken Sandwiches, JoAnn's Country Corn Pudding, Triple Chocolate Cake and 21 more!


----------



## Rai Aren

I was browsing on Amazon & spotted this book (I haven't read any of this author's work, yet) - it's FREE!
I downloaded a copy, it has lots of good reviews, here's the link:



I've also added another book by this author to my tbr list - it's called Offworld (not free, but sounds really good).

Happy reading always! 

Rai

P.S. in the "customers also bought..." section there are more free books listed.


----------



## arshield

These are all from Christian publishers:

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


Part 1:  Part 2:  Part 3: 
Preorder only:
Heart of the Sea: An Others Bonus Story


----------



## CandyTX

The Softwire : Virus on Orbis 1
Author: PJ Haarsma
(YA - SciFi - Grade 5-9)


----------



## angelmum3

*No longer free:*
Antiques Roadkill: A Trash 'n' Treasures Mystery
Author: Barbara Allan
Publisher: Kensington Books
Subjects: Mystery - Thriller
Text to Speech and Lending Enabled


*No Longer Free:*

What A Demon Wants
Author: Kathy Love
Publisher: Kensington Books
Subject: Romance - Suspense - Fantasy
Text to Speech and Lending Enabled


*No Longer Free:*
You Can't Stop Me
Author: Max Allan Collins
Publisher: Max Allan Collins
Subjects: Suspense - Mystery - Thriller
Text to Speech and Lending Enabled


----------



## ice-9

The Truth About the New Rules of Business Writing by Natalie Canavor
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BTackitt

FYI: Antiques Roadkill, What a Demon Wants, & For the King's Favor
are *NO LONGER FREE*

*ALL NO LONGER FREE*:
         

Preorder excerpt/short story only:


----------



## PraiseGod13

Here are some new ones:
*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## sebat

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## JuryDuty

*NO LONGER FREE*
Riven - Jerry B. Jenkins (he did the Left Behind series) - 5 stars - Religious Thriller


----------



## Amy Corwin

I don't have a specific book to recommend (I'm reading one of Mel Starr's medieval mysteries at the moment, which is definitely not free, but very good) but I did want to mention this.

Smashwords is doing an eBook promotion week and a lot of good authors have books listed either free or half-price. So you might want to take a gander there for your favorite (or new) authors. I intend to "stock" up while the promotion lasts.


----------



## PraiseGod13

*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BarbraAnnino

Amy Corwin said:


> I don't have a specific book to recommend (I'm reading one of Mel Starr's medieval mysteries at the moment, which is definitely not free, but very good) but I did want to mention this.
> 
> Smashwords is doing an eBook promotion week and a lot of good authors have books listed either free or half-price. So you might want to take a gander there for your favorite (or new) authors. I intend to "stock" up while the promotion lasts.


http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1/newest/1/any/any/10

Here's a link to the top downloads, many of these are free.


----------



## ice-9

It's usually $20...

*NO LONGER FREE*

Lies, Damned Lies, and Science: How to Sort through the Noise around Global Warming, the Latest Health Claims, and Other Scientific Controversies


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Amazon's Omnivoracious Blog


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*NO LONGER AVAILABLE*



Murder in Passy: An Aimee Leduc Investigation Set in Paris


----------



## JennaAnderson

Hi - I realize this will get trimmed... but, can we please create one thread for all the free book finds and not start a fresh one each month? There seems to be a lot announced on the 1st or 2nd of the month. It takes me until the 4th or 5th to realize that I'm not receiving notifications anymore for the freebies. 

I know you try to put a post closing out the previous month. 

??

Please.


----------



## Tangiegirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Amazon's Omnivoracious Blog


I 1-Clicked but am concerned that it might not remain free. The way it's worded on the page, it almost sounds as though an auto charge will be processed in the future if I don't cancel in 14 days? Does anyone know for sure or should I drop CS a line of inquiry?


----------



## ginaf20697

I thought that blog was one of the ones that came with Amazon Daily.


----------



## sparrowrose

Tangiegirl said:


> I 1-Clicked but am concerned that it might not remain free. The way it's worded on the page, it almost sounds as though an auto charge will be processed in the future if I don't cancel in 14 days? Does anyone know for sure or should I drop CS a line of inquiry?


The charge after 14 days is $0. Compare the listing to other blog listings -- where this one says $0 they have $0.99 or whatever. After 14 days, it will still be free.

Sparrow


----------



## Tangiegirl

Good.  Thanks Sparrow.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Here's a new one:
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## Trophywife007

For anyone who is into Cara Black's Aimee Leduc series, The Aimee Leduc Companion is free at the moment:


----------



## thestoryteller

There were a number of new free books posted on Books on the Knob today.

http://blog.booksontheknob.org/


----------



## CandyTX

Some erotic/romance short stories for you:

Shelley's Secret
Author: Jean Hart Stewart


Bride's Holiday Gift
Author: Solange Ayre


Holiday Hostage
Author: Kelly Fitzpatrick


Love Pursued
Author: Sandra Heath


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*


 

*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

101 Things You Didn't Know About Irish History
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Ryan Hackney


Money, Purpose, Joy: The Proven Path to Uncommon Financial Success
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Matt Bell


The Iron Duke
Author: L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## Atunah

I just read the 1st book by this author and really liked it and was about to buy this one and its free 

Wild Desire - Lori Brighton
*NO LONGER FREE*
Historical Romance


----------



## ice-9

Pre-order, Digital List Price $34.99, and the author's name rhymes!
*NO LONGER FREE*

Trading on Corporate Earnings News: Profiting from Targeted, Short-Term Options Positions by John Shon


----------



## PraiseGod13

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## ice-9

The Beer Devotional by Jess Lebow
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## worktolive

Free Pre-Order with Bonus Material - Wings by Aprilynne Pike - YA paranormal
According to Amazon, this will be released April 5. These are often free for at least a few days after they are released, but I never wait, I go ahead and get the pre-order.


----------



## Seamonkey

Just literally stumbled upon this freebie:
*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## ireadbooks

Total Flirt: Tips, Tricks, and Techniques Every Girl Needs to Get the Guy


----------



## CandyTX

Staying at Daisy's
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Jill Mansell
(Contemporary Romance/Comedy)


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## CandyTX

This is a pre-order for the 2nd book in the series. It won't last long, I bet, so grab it.

The Throne of Fire
Author: Rick Riordan
(YA - Fantasy)


_from the title as listed at the above link, this is apparently just a chapter or two. . . ._


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

The following Beatrix Potter books are currently free:

The Tale of the Flopsy Bunnies
The Tale of Ginger and Pickles
The Tale of Jemima Puddle-Duck
The Tale of Johnny Town-Mouse
 The Tale of Mrs. Tiggy-Winkle
The Tale of the Pie and the Patty Pan
The Tale of Samuel Whiskers The Roly-Poly Pudding
The Tale of Squirrel Nutkin
The Tale of Timmy Tiptoes
The Tale of Tom Kitten


----------



## BTackitt

Yeah, Beatrix Potter is Public Domain. Those are always free.


----------



## worktolive

Save My Soul by Zoe Winters - paranormal romance. This book is free at Smashwords in various formats including .mobi

http://www.smashwords.com/books/search?query=save+my+soul

Here's the Amazon link if you want to check it out further, but the price there is $4.95.


----------



## lizzieh

Sorry if this is a daft question, I'm new here.  

All the books I clicked on are only available in the US, is this a US forum only?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

lizzieh said:


> Sorry if this is a daft question, I'm new here.
> 
> All the books I clicked on are only available in the US, is this a US forum only?


Most of the links are probably to US versions. And they may not be free where you are because of various restrictions. Hence the caveat in *bold red* in the first post. 

It is fine to link as well to free books at Amazon UK; if you do, we'd ask you to note that in the post since _most_ of our members are probably in the US. But, really, anyone is welcome! 

Ann
Book Bazaar moderator


----------



## Seamonkey

Currently free:



Unconditional?: The call of Jesus to radical forgiveness
Author: Brian Zahnd
Kindle Edition
List Price: $19.99


----------



## CandyTX

Divine
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Karen Kingsbury
(Fictional Drama / Religious)


----------



## emilyward

Shatter by Elizabeth Mock. A fantasy novel, good read.


----------



## BTackitt

*UK FREEBIES!**UK FREEBIES!*

I used http://www.jungle-search.com switched to the UK site Which gave me UK freebies at AMAZON.CO.UK
This was what was in my my address bar after the search http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/search?node=341689031&p_15=-domain&p_36=0-0&redirect=true

and some books from the first page of results, it came back with over 900 results and I'm just not into posting that many.

The following books are from the *AMAZON UK* Store
The "When Darkness Falls:" books are a series, I will try to find all.
   
       
It was interesting to note that UK has freebies that are not free in the US Store, or are completely unavailable.


----------



## BTackitt

US BOOKS!
 

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BTackitt

*UK FREEBIES! UK FREEBIES!*

    

And linkmaker not working for this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bought-Destitute-Yet-Defiant/dp/B004NBZGGK/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&s=digital-text&qid=1300713522&sr=1-29/?tag=kindleboards-21


----------



## lizzieh

Thank you for the UK freebies!


----------



## Dani Kay

Hitler's Pre-Emptive War: The Battle for Norway, 1940

by: Henrik Lunde


----------



## Sporadic

*NO LONGER FREE*

Saw this on Twitter after Mark Cuban retweeted it.

You have to download it from their site, but it is an epub file (which is easily converted to .MOBI with Calibre). It's $9.59 on Amazon



> Daymond John
> I'm giving a free ebook copy of my book Display of Power out all week. http://bit.ly/avAW4B Referrer=SharkTank Password=sharkweek





> John, the founder and CEO of fashion label FUBU, presents the inspiring story of his life, from his upbringing as a poor black youth to his rise as a fashion juggernaut, recently ranked #15 in men's magazine Details' "50 Most Influential Men," and presented a Crain's Business "Top Forty Under Forty Award." Born into a broken home in Queens, New York, John grew up hustling for money. Always interested in hip-hop and the latest fashion, John got his break selling "urban clothes" at hip hop tours, introducing New York style and trends to the rest of the country. Soon, John went private, creating his own brand name, FUBU-originally BUFU, By Us For Us, until the name got switched around-that would soon become as much an icon of hip-hop as the stars he sought to emulate. An inspirational tale for any reader, John specifically reaches out to aspiring black entrepreneurs, showing them how they too can achieve their goals. Business advice is speckled throughout the text, drawn from such disparate places as the kitchen of Red Lobster (demonstrating the importance of small increments in pricing) to the top of Trump Towers (the importance of branding). Informative and well-written, and less self-congratulatory than its title would suggest, this is a worthwhile read for aspiring businessmen, fashionistas and laymen alike.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Leota's Garden by Francine Rivers


----------



## CandyTX

Triumph of Grace
*NO LONGER FREE*
Author: Kay Marshall Strom
(Christian Historical Fiction)


Young Lord of Khadora (Forgotten Legacy)
Author: Richard S. Tuttle
(Fantasy) 


When You Went Away
Author: Michael Baron
(Contemporary Love Story)


----------



## CandyTX

Arctic Fever
Author: Bruce Barcott
(Environmental)


----------



## BTackitt

*NO LONGER FREE*


----------



## BTackitt

Preorder only:
A Chunk of Hell
Sorry no cover art at this time. so clickable text link instead.


----------



## CandyTX

BTackitt said:


> Preorder only:
> A Chunk of Hell
> Sorry no cover art at this time. so clickable text link instead.


More info:


> "A Chunk of Hell," Steven Sidor's prequel to his stunning new novel Pitch Dark, is a runaway train of a story that will draw you into an adventure that has only just begun.


 Looks like it might be horror.


----------



## Sciamano

SueEllen said:


> I just clicked on it and it was $2.99


That's true! Don't know what to say, I've bought it five minutes before posting and it was free! I can show you the receipt!
Maybe a temporary Amazon error?

[edit]
Wait a second... Scratch that. It's a problem with the link maker. I searched for "Soul identity" and the one above came out (the exact same cover deceived me). 
Here is the free one:
Soul Identity


----------



## PraiseGod13

Just found this one:


----------



## Kino

Some kind soul has put together the complete works of H P Lovecraft. His stories are all in the public domain, but this is the first time I've seen them all grouped together.

http://cthulhuchick.com/free-complete-lovecraft-ebook-nook-kindle/


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache

I've tried to access the linked site, but it won't load for me.

I'm interested in Lovecraft, but haven't made time to read any of his stories.


----------



## Sciamano

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> I've tried to access the linked site, but it won't load for me.


Here's the direct download link for the MOBI version:
http://cthulhuchick.com/?dl_id=3

Here's the ePUB version, should anyone be interested in it:
http://cthulhuchick.com/?dl_id=2

HTH


----------



## Sporadic

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> I've tried to access the linked site, but it won't load for me.
> 
> I'm interested in Lovecraft, but haven't made time to read any of his stories.


I have one that I grabbed from Mobileread

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94970

You can convert it from epub to mobi with Calibre.


----------



## Tabatha

Found on Fatwallet. The Simple Dollar: How One Man Wiped Out His Debts and Achieved the Life of His Dreams [Kindle Edition]

*NO LONGER FREE*
The Simple Dollar: How One Man Wiped Out His Debts and Achieved the Life of His Dreams

_edit: changed to KindleBoards Affiliate link_


----------



## CandyTX

Blue
Author: Lou Aronica
(Contemporary Fantasy)


13 Little Blue Envelopes Free with Bonus Material by Maureen Johnson
(No photo, Travel & Humor Contemporary Fiction)


----------



## arshield

A Family of Value (Parenting)



John Rosemond's A Family of Value presents a critical view of the child care literature of the past quarter century and argues for an end to overindulgent parenting and a return to the goal of instilling moral values, such as responsibility, respectfulness, and resourcefulness.


----------



## CandyTX

What's the Least I Can Believe and Still Be a Christian?
Author: Martin Thielen
(Religion/Spirituality)


Getting Away is Deadly: A Mom Zone Mystery
Author: Sara Rosett
(Cozy Mystery)


Souvenirs of Solitude: Finding Rest in Abba's Embrace
Author: Brennan Ma
(Religion/Spirituality)


----------



## PraiseGod13

The Gospel of Ruth: Loving God Enough to Break the Rules


----------



## Dani Kay

The link maker isn't working for this book, but here's the url:
http://www.amazon.com/Skipped-Parts-ebook/dp/B003YFJ55O/ref=zg_bstf_154606011_9

Skipped Parts
by: Tim Sandlin


----------



## PraiseGod13

Dani Kay said:


> The link maker isn't working for this book, but here's the url:
> http://www.amazon.com/Skipped-Parts-ebook/dp/B003YFJ55O/ref=zg_bstf_154606011_9
> 
> Skipped Parts
> by: Tim Sandlin


Here you go:


----------



## Sporadic

Can't get link maker to work.

*Do The Work by Steven Pressfield*

http://www.amazon.com/Do-the-Work-ebook/dp/B004PGO25O



> Thanks to a generous sponsorship by General Electric, the Kindle ebook edition of Do the Work is available for free through May 20, 2011.
> 
> Could you be getting in your way of producing great work? Have you started a project but never finished? Would you like to do work that matters, but don't know where to start?
> 
> The answer is Do the Work, a manifesto by bestselling author Steven Pressfield, that will show you that it's not about better ideas, it's about actually doing the work.
> 
> Do the Work is a weapon against Resistance - a tool that will help you take action and successfully ship projects out the door.
> 
> "There is an enemy. There is an intelligent, active, malign force working against us. Step one is to recognize this. This recognition alone is enormously powerful. It saved my life, and it will save yours."


----------



## Sporadic

*Pictures of the Mind: What the New Neuroscience Tells Us About Who We Are by Miriam Boleyn-Fitzgerald*





> Over the past decade, a revolution in medical imaging has allowed researchers to scan the brain of subjects in situ, while setting their minds to an assigned task. Functional magnetic resonance imaging (fMRI) and positron emission tomography (PET) are revealing, among other discoveries, that the brain of some apparently vegetative patients can be active; the brain's ability to heal and grow well beyond what was previously believed; and the various centers of different behaviors and skills. Physicist and science writer Boleyn-Fitzgerald addresses brain injury, addiction, memory, meditation, and more with summaries of recent research, cogent explanations of what scientists are learning, and plentiful references. Fascinatingly, she illustrates how "knotty questions about morality, blame, and punishment provide abundant raw material for brain researchers," who can assess, for instance, "whether 'normal' brains are wired for altruism and cooperation." Boleyn-Fitzgerald writes in a clear voice, making scientific data engaging and accessible for anyone with an interest in the study of neurology, mindfulness, or behavior.


----------



## pidgeon92

Link to April 2011 thread.


----------

